# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Χονδρική lcd απο ΕΥΡΩΠΗ

## picdev

Ξέρετε μαγαζιά, για lcd οθόνες ή ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα σε χονδρική, πχ 25 κομμάτια ? 

για παράδειγμα έχω βρει ένα σε Πολωνία 
https://www.maritex.com.pl/en/

----------


## HliasX

Θα σου πω δυο που λογικα ηδη θα τα γνωριζεις :
http://www.alibaba.com
http://www.tme.eu

----------


## picdev

το tme δεν ειναι για χονδρική.
Τώρα το alibaba ..... είναι αρκετά επικίνδυνο

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Ξέρετε μαγαζιά, για lcd οθόνες ή ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα σε χονδρική...



Οι διεθνείς διανομείς υλικού βρίσκονται σχετικά εύκολα: 2015 Top 25 Global Franchised Distributors
Κάποιοι από αυτούς έχω παίξει ρόλο και στην τοπική αγορά: Avnet, Arrow, Future, Rutronik
και είχαν ή "έχουν ξεμείνει" οι εκπρόσωποί τους, οι οποίοι όμως θα ήθελαν "ελληνικά ποσοστά κέρδους" ή "ευρωπαΙκές ποσότητες παραγωγής" για να σε εξυπηρετήσουν!
Τοπικά έχουν ξεμείνει και κάποιοι "χονδρέμποροι" οι οποίοι σχεδόν όλοι είναι άσχετοι με το αντικείμενο (90% λογιστές) άρα και αυτοί ενδιαφέρονται μόνο για ξεστοκάριαμά τους ή όταν υπάρχει καλό ποσοστό κέρδους. Μη τους ρωτήσεις για το LCD bias duty cycle ή γωνία θέασης...

Τους υπόλοιπους τους γνωρίζεις (mouser, RS, farnell, TME, ...). Εκεί μπορείς σίγουρα να ζητήσεις τιμές χονδρικής όταν αρχίσεις παραγωγή. Ηδη όλοι τους δίνουν ένα ποσοστό έκπτωσης 12-15% σε όσους κάνουν ενοποιημένες παραγγελίες για την "εξυπηρέτησή" σου. Η TME ίσως δίνει και κάτι παραπάνω, ενώ έχει τουλάχιστον έναν σκιώδη μεταπωλητή (eshop).

Τελική προσπάθεια αν θέλεις να "ανοίξεις" την αγορά, να δεις για άλλους πρωην ανατολικούς: sos electronic components, comet, κλπ.
Αγγλους, Γάλλους, Πορτογάλους ξέχνα τους για τώρα!

Ααα! Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να βρεις παλιό στοκ από κατασκευαστή που δεν τα χρειάζεται! Εκεί η τιμή μπορεί να είναι κινεζική.
Δώσε μας και τον τύπο του LCD που θα βάλεις.

----------

picdev (13-06-15)

----------


## picdev

Γιώργο ο τελευταίος σοβαρός νομίζω ότι είναι ο Μπακής,
 κάτι άλλους που πήρα τηλέφωνο μου έδωσαν τιμές πιο ακριβές και απο λιανικής  :Lol:  τι διάολο ρε για καθυστερημένους μας έχουν.
Χωριά από εξυπηρέτηση 0,δες στο Σιτέ μου λέει ένας, τι να δω κάτι τιμές εξωφρενικες. Τα μαγαζιά λιανικής που πήρα είχαν καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση

----------


## elektronio

> Γιώργο ο τελευταίος σοβαρός νομίζω ότι είναι ο Μπακής,
>  κάτι άλλους που πήρα τηλέφωνο μου έδωσαν τιμές πιο ακριβές και απο λιανικής  τι διάολο ρε για καθυστερημένους μας έχουν.
> Χωριά από εξυπηρέτηση 0,δες στο Σιτέ μου λέει ένας, τι να δω κάτι τιμές εξωφρενικες. Τα μαγαζιά λιανικής που πήρα είχαν καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση



Είναι φανερό ότι δεν έχεις και πολύ σχέση με την χονδρική.
Όταν πας σε κάποιον που πουλάει χονδρική και του λες, για σας θέλω να αγοράσω χονδρική αυτές τις οθόνες, καταλαβαίνει ότι είσαι κάποιος πελάτης λιανικής που απλά θέλεις καλή τιμή. 
Οι πωλητές χονδρικής δεν έχουν "πελάτες" για μια αγοραπωλησία. Έχουν συνεργάτες. Αρχικά πρέπει να είσαι κατάστημα ή κατασκευαστής (με ανοιγμένα βιβλία). Η ποσότητα δεν σε κάνει πελάτη χονδρικής. Όταν γίνεις συνεργάτης του πωλητή χονδρικής (ουσιαστικά του εισαγωγέα) είσαι για αυτόν ένας ετήσιος τζίρος. Όσο πιο μεγάλος είναι αυτός ο τζίρος τόσο πιο καλές είναι οι εκπτώσεις που θα πάρεις στις αρχικές τιμές (αυτές που θεώρησες εξωφρενικές).

Πάμε τώρα στο πως γίνεσαι πελάτης χονδρικής. Αφού είσαι ήδη κατάστημα ή κατασκευαστής του λες ποιος είσαι και τι ποσότητες υπολογίζεις ότι θα καταναλώσεις. Αρχικά θα σου δώσει έναν τιμοκατάλογο (με τις εξωφρενικές τιμές) και θα σου πει με τι έκπτωση θα αγοράζεις, καθώς και με τι τρόπο θα πληρώνεις (αρχικά σίγουρα με μετρητά), οι εκπτώσεις που θα σου δώσει θα είναι οι βασικές και με αυτές τις τιμές πρακτικά δεν μπορείς να ανταγωνιστείς τα μεγάλα ονόματα (αναφέρομαι για την περίπτωση που είσαι κατάστημα). Στην πορεία ανάλογα με τις ποσότητες που καταναλώνεις απαιτείς και μεγαλύτερες εκπτώσεις και διαφορετικό τρόπο πληρωμής.

Χωρίς να είσαι κατάστημα ή κατασκευαστής μπορείς να εκμαιεύσεις τιμές χονδρικής μετά από συζήτηση ότι σκοπεύεις να κατασκευάσεις επαγγελματικά κάποια κατασκευή και θέλεις να βγάλεις κοστολόγιο. Εφόσον πάρεις τιμές (δεν είναι σίγουρο) οι εκπτώσεις θα είναι οι βασικές.

----------

street (23-06-15)

----------


## picdev

Μα δεν ζητάω τιμές για μένα αλλά για την εταιρεία που εργαζομαι κάθε φορα. Ξέρω πως δουλεύει ή Τοπ για παράδειγμα , έχει δώσει τιμή πιο πάνω και από λιανική για εργαλείο αξίας 300ε , όχι σε μένα αλλά σε εταιρεία παραγωγής. Να μην πω για το τουπε τους.....Εκτός από το Μπάκη μου έκανε καλή εντύπωση και ή souperchip. O μπακης είναι πολύ καλός επαγγελματίας ,ξέρει και οι τιμές του είναι πολύ καλές.

----------


## elektronio

> Μα δεν ζητάω τιμές για μένα αλλά για την εταιρεία που εργαζομαι κάθε φορα. Ξέρω πως δουλεύει ή Τοπ για παράδειγμα , έχει δώσει τιμή πιο πάνω και από λιανική για εργαλείο αξίας 300ε , όχι σε μένα αλλά σε εταιρεία παραγωγής. Να μην πω για το τουπε τους.....Εκτός από το Μπάκη μου έκανε καλή εντύπωση και ή souperchip.



Αν απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω το εργαλείο των 300ε το θέλετε για να το χρησιμοποιήσετε στην εταιρία παραγωγής στην οποία αναφέρεσαι, είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό.
Είστε πελάτης λιανικής για την αγορά αυτού του εργαλείου. (αγοράζω ένα εργαλείο και το χρησιμοποιώ στη δουλειά μου = πελάτης λιανικής). Και 5000ε να έκανε πάλι πελάτες λιανικής θα ήσασταν. Αν το αγοράζετε για μεταπώληση τότε είστε πελάτης χονδρικής. 
Αν σας έδινε τιμή χονδρικής τότε όλοι οι "πραγματικοί" πελάτες χονδρικής που αγόρασαν το εργαλείο το στοκάραν στο μαγαζί τους και περιμένουν κάποια εταιρία σαν αυτή στην οποία αναφέρεσαι για να το αγοράσει θα του στέλναν όλα τα εμπορεύματα επιστροφή και δεν θα ξαναπαίρναν τίποτε από αυτόν.

----------


## sotron1

Ο Μπακής ίσως είναι ο πιο παλιός σε χονδρική πάρα πολλά χρόνια πίσω ήταν κάπου στην Στουρνάρη.
Έχω πάρει 200 ψήκτρες ,ολοκληρωμένα  από εκεί με πάρα πολύ καλή τιμή.
Εχει και κάποιες αντιπροσωπείες.
Μίλα πρώτα με αυτούς και τα λεφτά μένουν Ελλάδα.

----------


## klik

> ...Μίλα πρώτα με αυτούς και τα λεφτά μένουν Ελλάδα.



Μόνο το κέρδος μένει Ελλάδα.
Το ΦΠΑ έτσι και αλλιώς πάει Ελλάδα.
Τα "χοντρά" πάνε πάντα ... έξω.
Αφού παραγωγή μηδέςν κόμμα μηδέν ένα.

----------

GeorgeVita (13-06-15)

----------


## savnik

..................................................  ....

----------


## GeorgeVita

[edit]
Ακη, δεν μας έγραψες τον τύπο του LCD που ψάχνεις.

----------


## picdev

> Αν απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω το εργαλείο των 300ε το θέλετε για να το χρησιμοποιήσετε στην εταιρία παραγωγής στην οποία αναφέρεσαι, είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό.
> Είστε πελάτης λιανικής για την αγορά αυτού του εργαλείου. (αγοράζω ένα εργαλείο και το χρησιμοποιώ στη δουλειά μου = πελάτης λιανικής). Και 5000ε να έκανε πάλι πελάτες λιανικής θα ήσασταν. Αν το αγοράζετε για μεταπώληση τότε είστε πελάτης χονδρικής. 
> Αν σας έδινε τιμή χονδρικής τότε όλοι οι "πραγματικοί" πελάτες χονδρικής που αγόρασαν το εργαλείο το στοκάραν στο μαγαζί τους και περιμένουν κάποια εταιρία σαν αυτή στην οποία αναφέρεσαι για να το αγοράσει θα του στέλναν όλα τα εμπορεύματα επιστροφή και δεν θα ξαναπαίρναν τίποτε από αυτόν.



Μα το κατάστημα δεν το είχε σε στοκ. Αλίμονο αν συνοικιακό κατάστημα είχε εργαλείο σε στοκ αξίας 350ε. Απλά δεν ήμασταν καλοί πελάτες σαν εταιρεία για αυτο., και φυσικά με τέτοιες συμπεριφορές αγοράστηκε εξοπλισμός από φαρνελ με εκτύπωση 15% που δίνει σε εταιρείες. Σε ένα φίλο που έχει eshop του είπαν κάνε μια παραγγελία 3000ε και μετά σου δίνουμε τιμές  για χονδρική. Γελανε και οι πέτρες με τέτοιες συμπεριφορές. Αλλά με το μονοπολειο το καβαλησαν το καλάμι. Τελικά ο φίλος με το eshop βρήκε προμηθευτή στη Γερμανία κ του είπε τις τιμές χωρίς παραγγελία 3000ε  .

----------


## elektronio

> Μα το κατάστημα δεν το είχε σε στοκ. Αλίμονο αν συνοικιακό κατάστημα είχε εργαλείο σε στοκ αξίας 350ε. Απλά δεν ήμασταν καλοί πελάτες σαν εταιρεία για αυτο., και φυσικά με τέτοιες συμπεριφορές αγοράστηκε εξοπλισμός από φαρνελ με εκτύπωση 15% που δίνει σε εταιρείες. Σε ένα φίλο που έχει eshop του είπαν κάνε μια παραγγελία 3000ε και μετά σου δίνουμε τιμές  για χονδρική. Γελανε και οι πέτρες με τέτοιες συμπεριφορές. Αλλά με το μονοπολειο το καβαλησαν το καλάμι. Τελικά ο φίλος με το eshop βρήκε προμηθευτή στη Γερμανία κ του είπε τις τιμές χωρίς παραγγελία 3000ε  .



Φίλε  Άκη,
 Μια και το μαγαζί μας δουλεύει μόνο χοντρική Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό (σε άλλο είδος), το ξέρω καλά το θέμα και ήθελα να σε βοηθήσω να κατανοήσεις πως δουλεύει η χοντρική.
Δεν θέλω να νομίσεις ότι σε κάνω κόντρα σε αυτά που γράφεις. Μπορώ να σου εξηγήσω όλα αυτά που σου φαίνονται περίεργα ή εξωφρενικά.

Για όλα τα πράγματα υπάρχει ένας τελικός χρήστης = πελάτης λιανικής. Αν ο πελάτης λιανικής αγοράσει από τον προμηθευτή του καταστήματος λιανικής τότε το κατάστημα λιανικής δεν έχει λόγο ύπαρξης. Ο προμηθευτής των καταστημάτων (εισαγωγέας) δεν μπορεί να κάνει τις πωλήσεις μόνος του αν δεν ανοίξει τουλάχιστον 100-200 μαγαζιά. 
(Το πελατολόγιο ενός εισαγωγέα, είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο από το 200)
Επειδή τα μαγαζιά δεν μπορούν να εισάγουν όλα τα είδη που πουλάνε χρειάζονται την χοντρική και η χοντρική χρειάζεται τα μαγαζιά για να προωθηθεί το εμπόρευμα.
Πολλές φορές προσπαθήσαν να "πατάξουν" τους "μεσάζοντες" αλλά ποτέ αυτό δεν έγινε γιατί απλά είναι ένας απαραίτητος κρίκος στην αλυσίδα.

Όταν ο φίλος σου με το eshop κληθεί να αντιμετωπίσει ένα πρόβλημα που παρουσιάστηκε στο εργαλείο που εισήγαγε από Γερμανία και σαν εισαγωγέας θα πρέπει να διαθέτει το κατάλληλο συνεργείο (που δεν διαθέτει) θα τρέξει σε κάποιον εισαγωγέα χονδρέμπορο και θα απαιτήσει επισκευή και μάλιστα σε εγγύηση (αν είναι σε εγγύηση).
Αλλά ο χονδρέμπορος εισαγωγέας (ακόμη και αν θεωρείται αντιπρόσωπος) δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να διαχειριστεί τις επισκευές που χρειάζονται οι ανταγωνιστές του εισαγωγείς.

Όλοι οι εισαγωγείς μπορούν να κάνουν 15% έκπτωση (από τις εξωφρενικές τιμές καταλόγου) απλά μερικοί δεν ασχολούνται.

----------

street (23-06-15)

----------


## picdev

Απλά έτσι ή μικρομεσαία αγορά πάει στο εξωτερικό , αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ggr

> Μα δεν ζητάω τιμές για μένα αλλά για την εταιρεία που εργαζομαι κάθε φορα. Ξέρω πως δουλεύει ή Τοπ για παράδειγμα , έχει δώσει τιμή πιο πάνω και από λιανική για εργαλείο αξίας 300ε , όχι σε μένα αλλά σε εταιρεία παραγωγής. Να μην πω για το τουπε τους.....Εκτός από το Μπάκη μου έκανε καλή εντύπωση και ή souperchip. O μπακης είναι πολύ καλός επαγγελματίας ,ξέρει και οι τιμές του είναι πολύ καλές.



Θα συμφωνησω απολυτα μαζι σου , μιας και συνεργαζομαι κι εγω με αυτους (χωρις να θεωρηθει διαφημιση).
Απο κει και περα απο εξωτερικο μπορεις να δεις και σε mouser ,arrow ,chip one.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Για όλα τα πράγματα υπάρχει ένας τελικός χρήστης = πελάτης λιανικής.



Αυτά ισχύουν στα καταναλωτικά προϊόντα. Οταν *αναφερόμαστε σε εξαρτήματα ηλεκτρονικών*, σχεδόν κανείς δεν είναι πελάτης λιανικής!
Οταν μάλιστα κάποιος σχεδιάζει ή παράγει (ακόμη και σε μικρές ποσότητες) είναι "βιομηχανικός πελάτης".
Αλλά, έχουμε συνηθίσει να φραμπαλιαζόμαστε από το μέγεθος. Πες σε ένα χονδρέμπορο" ότι η Intracom (όνομα για να θυμόμαστε την καλή εποχή) θέλει μπανάνες. Κατευθείαν θα χυθεί κάτω και θα δώσει τιμές λιώμα. Αν δε το κάνει, θα πάρει τηλέφωνο ο ίδιος ο *Dole* και θα γκαζώσει τον "αντιπρόσωπο". Φαντάζομαι στο αρχικό σου παράδειγμα να μη θεωρείς ότι η Intracom ήταν "πελάτης λιανικής" για πολύμετρο, λάμπα φωτισμού, printer, κάθισμα γραφείου!

----------


## elektronio

> Αυτά ισχύουν στα καταναλωτικά προϊόντα. Οταν *αναφερόμαστε σε εξαρτήματα ηλεκτρονικών*, σχεδόν κανείς δεν είναι πελάτης λιανικής!
> Οταν μάλιστα κάποιος σχεδιάζει ή παράγει (ακόμη και σε μικρές ποσότητες) είναι "βιομηχανικός πελάτης".
> Αλλά, έχουμε συνηθίσει να φραμπαλιαζόμαστε από το μέγεθος. Πες σε ένα χονδρέμπορο" ότι η Intracom (όνομα για να θυμόμαστε την καλή εποχή) θέλει μπανάνες. Κατευθείαν θα χυθεί κάτω και θα δώσει τιμές λιώμα. Αν δε το κάνει, θα πάρει τηλέφωνο ο ίδιος ο *Dole* και θα γκαζώσει τον "αντιπρόσωπο". Φαντάζομαι στο αρχικό σου παράδειγμα να μη θεωρείς ότι η Intracom ήταν "πελάτης λιανικής" για πολύμετρο, λάμπα φωτισμού, printer, κάθισμα γραφείου!



Κάποιες μεγάλες εταιρίες λόγω μεγέθους χρειάζονται πολύ μεγάλες ποσότητες σε κάποια πράγματα. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις ζητούν προσφορές για την προμήθεια που θα κάνουν. Αν για παράδειγμα μια εταιρία με 1000+ εργαζόμενους θέλει να προμηθευτεί υποδήματα ασφαλείας για τους εργαζόμενους τους μπορεί να κάνει από μόνη της εισαγωγή. Εννοείται ότι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις η τιμή έχει άλλες εκπτώσεις. (σκέψου ότι αν πουλήσεις 1000 παπούτσια ζευγάρι- ζευγάρι και κόψεις 1000 τιμολόγια είναι διαφορετικό από το να ξεφορτώσεις ένα φορτηγό σε ένα πελάτη). Αν όμως θέλει μόνο ένα πολύμετρο ακόμη και αν είναι η ιντρακομ θα το πάρει λιανική.
Αν συνέβαινε αυτό στην δική μας εταιρία θα τον παραπέμπαμε στον πλησιέστερο συνεργάτη μας.

----------

street (23-06-15)

----------


## GeorgeVita

> *Οι πωλητές χονδρικής δεν έχουν "πελάτες"* για μια αγοραπωλησία. Έχουν συνεργάτες. *Αρχικά πρέπει να είσαι* κατάστημα ή *κατασκευαστής (με ανοιγμένα βιβλία)*. Η ποσότητα δεν σε κάνει πελάτη χονδρικής. ...







> Αν όμως θέλει *μόνο ένα πολύμετρο ακόμη και αν είναι η ιντρακομ θα το πάρει λιανική*.
> Αν συνέβαινε αυτό στην δική μας εταιρία *θα τον παραπέμπαμε στον πλησιέστερο συνεργάτη μας*.



Τα δύο παραπάνω τα θεωρώ αντικρουόμενα. Η βιομηχανία με διεθνή λογιστικά βιβλία θα παραπεμφθεί στον μεταπωλητή λιανικής; Ωραία λόγια αν θέλουμε να νοιώθουν οι μεταπωλητές μας ότι τους στηρίζουμε! Και αν δίπλα στο πολύμετρο ήθελαν και αναλυτή aDSL; Εγώ θα έκανα σύσκεψη με το τμήμα πωλήσεων για να πετύχουμε διερευνητική επίσκεψη στο εργοστάσιο! Το πολύμετρο μπορεί να το πηγαίναμε δώρο...

----------


## elektronio

> Τα δύο παραπάνω τα θεωρώ αντικρουόμενα. Η βιομηχανία με διεθνή λογιστικά βιβλία θα παραπεμφθεί στον μεταπωλητή λιανικής; Ωραία λόγια αν θέλουμε να νοιώθουν οι μεταπωλητές μας ότι τους στηρίζουμε! Και αν δίπλα στο πολύμετρο ήθελαν και αναλυτή aDSL; Εγώ θα έκανα σύσκεψη με το τμήμα πωλήσεων για να πετύχουμε διερευνητική επίσκεψη στο εργοστάσιο! Το πολύμετρο μπορεί να το πηγαίναμε δώρο...



Κάνετε χοντρική;
εμείς κάνουμε μόνο χοντρική, και ναι στηρίζουμε τους μεταπωλητές, και ας ήθελαν και αναλυτή και οργάνωση ολόκληρου συνεργείου. Ισχύει το ότι θα τον παραπέμπαμε.
Δεν ξέρω γιατί σου φαίνεται παράξενο.

----------


## picdev

Το θέμα είναι ότι ή εταιρεία που Δούλευα έκανε πολύ καλούς τζιρους στη φαρνελ και για παραγωγή και για πλακέτες αλλά με την περίεργη συμπεριφορά τους έχασαν έναν καλό πελάτη που θα τους πλήρωνε πάντα μετρητης. 
Επίσης μπορούσα σαν υπάλληλος να αγοράσω από όπου ήθελα αλλά....... Όταν δεν έχεις εξυπηρέτηση και είσαι υπερόπτης χάνεις κόσμο. Δεν πειράζει έχει δουλειά ο μαουσερ και ο τμε

----------


## elektronio

> Το θέμα είναι ότι ή εταιρεία που Δούλευα έκανε πολύ καλούς τζιρους στη φαρνελ και για παραγωγή και για πλακέτες αλλά με την περίεργη συμπεριφορά τους έχασαν έναν καλό πελάτη που θα τους πλήρωνε πάντα μετρητης. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Πάντα υπάρχουν και οι παρεξηγημένοι πελάτες. Αν ήσασταν καλός πελάτης (σε τζίρο) σίγουρα θα επιδιώξουν να σας επαναπροσεγγίσουν.

----------


## SRF

> Το θέμα είναι ότι ή εταιρεία που Δούλευα έκανε πολύ καλούς τζιρους στη φαρνελ και για παραγωγή και για πλακέτες αλλά με την περίεργη συμπεριφορά τους έχασαν έναν καλό πελάτη που θα τους πλήρωνε πάντα μετρητης. 
> Επίσης μπορούσα σαν υπάλληλος να αγοράσω από όπου ήθελα αλλά....... Όταν δεν έχεις εξυπηρέτηση και είσαι υπερόπτης χάνεις κόσμο. Δεν πειράζει έχει δουλειά ο μαουσερ και ο τμε



Τι LCD ψάχνεις?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Κάνετε χοντρική; εμείς κάνουμε μόνο χοντρική, και ναι στηρίζουμε τους μεταπωλητές,..



Επαναλαμβάνω ότι στα εξαρτήματα μικροηλεκτρονικής (όπως αρέσει σε κάποιους να τα λέμε) αυτά ΔΕΝ ισχύουν πιά!
Ούτε καν σε εξοπλισμό IT. Αν δε δώσει "εταιρική" προσφορά η DELL, θά 'ρθει από πίσω η HP. 
Φαντάζομαι μπορεί ακόμη να γίνει σε ιατρικά όργανα, σε PS4 ίσως και σε προϊόντα προσωπικής υγιεινής.

Το 1981 μπορούσαμε να έχουμε "μόνο χονδρική" στα chipάκια. Ακόμη και εξαναγκασμό του τύπου "δε σου δίνω 8086 αν δεν πάρεις 2716 Τ.Ι.".
Στην Ελλάδα του 2015, οι τιμές αγοράς του "εισαγωγέα" δεν είναι απαραίτητα dist-cost. Τις περισσότερες φορές είναι με ποσοτικές εκπτώσεις που αφήνουν μικρό περιθώριο κέρδους. Εκεί (πάντα αναφέρομαι στα εξαρτήματα) αν προσθέσεις κέρδος "εισαγωγέα"+κέρδος μεταπωλητή+ΦΠΑ, που θα πάει η τιμή λιανικής που υπονοείς ότι πρέπει να πληρώσει ο φοιτητής και ο κατασκευαστής μικρών ποσοτήτων; Νά 'σου η mouser και η TME με τις πραγματικά τιμές λιανικής, δωρεάν/φθηνή αλλά άμεση αποστολή, χωρίς εκταμίευση ΦΠΑ και πίστωση 20-45 ημέρες αργότερα όταν πληρώσεις την πιστωτική σου κάρτα.

Για να είμαστε εντός θέματος, μπορείς να προτείνεις μεταπωλητή με λογική τιμή λιανικής σε LCD 4x20 ή 128x64;

----------


## picdev

Εγώ έγραψα τον πολονο  πάνω πάνω . έχει καλές τιμές σε lcd για 15 κομμάτια κ πάνω. Περιμένω και έναν άγγλο να μου απαντήσει , αν μου απαντήσει θα βάλω το site

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

> Τι LCD ψάχνεις?



σε τρώει ο -.-@.-..@... να σου απαντήσει, έτσι? :Lol:

----------


## chip

> Νά 'σου η mouser και η TME με τις πραγματικά τιμές λιανικής, δωρεάν/φθηνή αλλά άμεση αποστολή, χωρίς εκταμίευση ΦΠΑ και πίστωση 20-45 ημέρες αργότερα όταν πληρώσεις την πιστωτική σου κάρτα.



με κάποιες επιφυλάξεις βέβαια
 γιατί αν πας να πάρεις ιδιαίτερα από την mouser μικρή ποσότητα (πχ ο φοιτητής) οι τιμές είναι πανάκριβες....
επίσης πληρώνεις ΦΠΑ άμεσα αν είναι ιδιώτης (πχ ο φοιτητής)
ενώ αν θέλεις κοινά εξαρτήματα για χονδρικη (αντιστάσεις, πυκνωτές...) είναι μακράν καλύτερες οι τιμές της TOP electronics (μπορεί μισή τιμή μπορεί και χαμηλότερα....)

----------


## GeorgeVita

> γιατί ...



Παίζει ρόλο η ποιότητα και η πηγή. Οποιος αγοράζει από το εργοστάσιο, έχει χαμηλές τιμές κτήσης. Η mouser σίγουρα αγοράζει από τα εργοστάσια και βάζει τεράστιο κέρδος για να φτιάξει την τιμή λιανικής. Αντίστοιχα κάνει και κάθε τοπικός εισαγωγέας για να στηρίξει τους μεταπωλητές του, με επιπλέον παράγοντα κόστους την ποιότητα του εξαρτήματος. Αλλο Yageo 100ppm 2% και άλλο Vishay 50ppm 1%. Οσον αφορά την "πραγματική τιμή" των εξαρτημάτων, έχουμε κάνει αρκετές συζητήσεις για τις τιμές ebay.

Επειδή η λιανική της mouser (digikey, farnell, tme, ...) είναι δημοσιευμένη, κάθε κατάστημα την έχει ως "ανταγωνιστικό όριο". Οταν αγοράζεις από τη mouser είναι σα να είσαι στον πάγκο του ΑΒΓ καταστήματος λιανικής, άρα με αυτούς πρέπει να το συγκρίνεις και όχι με τον τοπικό χονδρέμπορο ο οποίος θα σου δώσει σωστή τιμή όταν γίνεις "συνεργάτης". Επιπλέον, σου πουλάει αντίσταση με το τεμάχιο; Αν πας στο μεταπωλητή του, τι τιμή θα πάρεις; Σακουλάκι, ετικέτα με χαρακτηριστικά, barcode κλπ. σε κάθε εξάρτημα;

Στο πρώτο σχόλιό μου στο θέμα, έδειξα το άρθρο "2015 Top 25 Global Franchised Distributors". Εκεί υπάρχουν και άλλες πηγές υλικού. Ενας κατασκευαστής ή έμπορος/μεταπωλητής μπορεί να πετύχει καλές τιμές από αυτούς αν το ζητήσει με πρόγραμμα παραγγελιών αλλά σήμερα μπορεί κάποιος να προβλέψει την παραγωγή του; Εχει μετρητά για να εγγυηθεί ή να προκαταβάλλει τις παραγγελίες του; Οπότε, πάλι από την αρχή για ψάξιμο "καλής προσφοράς".

----------


## chip

μιλάω για ίδιες ποσότητες ίδια ποιότητα...
δηλαδή αν ένας επαγγελματίας (η TOP electronics πουλάει μόνο χονδρική) αγοράσει 50 πυκνωτές LELON από την TOP electronics που είναι επίσημος διανομέας στα βαλκάνια θα τους πάρει σε πολύ καλύτερη τιμή απ΄οτι να πάρεις τους ίδιους 50 πυκνωτές lelon από την Mouser

αν πάλι αγοράσεις σαν ιδιώτης ένα CD4017 από την Mouser μπορεί να το βρείς στα καταστήματα στην Ελλάδα (πχ marelectronics) ακόμα και στη μισή τιμή. πχ για το συγκεκριμένο στη Mouser θα πληρώσεις 0,56$+ΦΠΑ (19% νομίζω που θα τον εισπράξει η Γαλλία όπου εκτελωνίζονται) ενω στον MAR 0,30 euro με το ΦΠΑ. και στις δύο περιπτώσεις μιλάμε για το ίδιο τσίπ από τον ίδιο κατασκευαστή και δε νομίζω οτι για το συγκεκριμένο εξαρτήμα θα υπάρχει ανυσηχία για το αν είναι γνήσιο...

----------


## GeorgeVita

> μιλάω για ίδιες ποσότητες ίδια ποιότητα...



Σίγουρα επιλέγεις τη βέλτιστη τιμή/παράδοση/ποιότητα και συνεργασιμότητα.
Οι τιμές στους mouser κλπ. είναι ακριβές.
edit συμπύκνωσης: στην Ευρώπη είναι η Ελλάδα άρα πιθανώς η λύση στον Ακη να είναι "Χονδρική LCD από Ελλάδα".

----------


## picdev

τελικά οι τιμές στην Ελλάδα είναι πολύ μακρυά , δηλαδή ρε παιδιά , είναι πιο ακριβοί και καταστήματα λιανικής του εξωτερικού,
Δεν λέω ονόματα 
και μιλάμε για 50 ή 100 κομμάτια. αν δεν ειναι αυτό ΧΟΝΔΡΙΚΗ τι ειναι ? 
να πάρω καμια 1000άρα  :Lol:  δεν γίναμε ακόμα siemens ευχαριστώ, του χρόνου που θα γίνω siemens θα προτιμήσω τους Έλληνες  :Lol: 


Τελικά οι πρώην ανατολικοί όπως είπε ο GEORGE VITA είναι αυτοί που συμφέρουν.
Καθίστε να στείλω για 50 ή 100 κομμάτια στη TME να δώ τι κολοτούμπες θα μου κάνουν

----------


## street

ρε αδερφε τ δεν  καταλαβαινεις τι δεν καταλαβαινεις ????  :Biggrin:  στα εξηγησε και πιο πανω ο μαρκος ( *elektronio* ) 




> τελικά  οι τιμές στην Ελλάδα είναι πολύ μακρυά , δηλαδή ρε παιδιά , είναι πιο  ακριβοί και καταστήματα λιανικής του εξωτερικού,



εεε παρτα  απ το εμπαι μαυρα ... χωρις παραστατικα χωρις τιποτα ουτε φαπ ουτε  δασμους .... ειδικα εσυ θα επρεπε να το γνωριζεις το0 θεμα !




> και μιλάμε για 50 ή 100 κομμάτια. αν δεν ειναι αυτό ΧΟΝΔΡΙΚΗ τι ειναι ?



σου εξηγησε ο ( *elektronio*  )τ ειναι .....  επισης αλο 50 αλο 100  ...  δεν ξερω τ τσιπιδες ειναι  εκει που δουλευεις η ειναι ο σκρουτζ μακ ντακ  αλλα ετσι ειναι τα  πραγματα ...  αν θελει πληρωνει παραστατικο ... Β
βουλγαρια  γιουγκοσλαβια ... παλι παραστατικο  ( αντε τελωνειο και ας πουμε οχι )  .... ε και ? εκτος και αν θελετε να σας τα χαρισουν με τιμολογιο ρε  αδερφε .... θα παει και στην εφορια η δωρεα .... τσ τσ τσ

υσ " αδερφε ... ειστε βιοτεχνια εδω στην ελλαδα ?

----------


## picdev

Μάλλον δεν έχεις ιδέα. Τ σχέση έχει το ΦΠΑ αφού δεν το πληρώνουμε , τιμολογιο θα κοπεί. Επίσης τι σχέση έχουν οι δασμοί και τα τελωνεία αφού είναι εντως ΕΕ. 
Μάλλον άσχετος εισαι.Μία εταιρεία δεν παίρνει μαύρα εξαρτήματα που θα μπουν σε παραγωγή, 
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΕΙΣ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΠΟΤΕ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ EBAY. γιατί παίζεις το κεφάλι σου και τη παραγωγή.

Ναι ειναι Σκρουτζ για μια οθόνη με 7ε διάφορα επί 100 κάνει 700ε . δεν μιλάω για διάφορα 10 λεπτών αλλά όπως είπα είσαι άσχετος.
Δηλαδή αυτό το κόστος θα πάει στο τελικό προιόν 



Εσύ δηλαδή όταν σχεδιάζεις ένα προιόν, κάνεις έρευνα αγοράς? και μιλάμε για 100 κομμάτια αρχικά. 
Απλά βάζεις ότι κάτσει ? τους ανταγωνιστές τους κοιτάς ? ή μήπως δεν έχεις καμία σχέση και πετάς παπάτζες? 

Το θέμα το άνοιξα για να μου πουν οι πιο έμπειροι τι γίνεται με τη παραγωγή ηλεκτρονικών σε τέτοιες ποσότητες.
Προφανώς όπως έγραψα o George Vita έπεσε μέσα γιατί τα έχει ψάξει προπολού, απλά εγώ το έψαξα για πρώτη φορά,
και το τελευταίο μου ποστ το έκανα γιατί σήμερα πήρα την τελευταία τιμή απο Ελληνα προμηθευτή και είδα ότι τελικά δεν συμφέρει

----------


## street

> Μάλλον δεν έχεις ιδέα. Τ σχέση έχει το ΦΠΑ *αφού δεν το πληρώνουμε*



ευγε ! 




> αφού είναι εντως ΕΕ



για πες διαφορες τιμων σε σχεση με την ελλαδα ?? χειροπιαστες και απο που  .... να ξερουμε ! οχι χαζα απλος για να λεμε !




> Μάλλον άσχετος εισαι.



εχεις δικιο αδερφε .... οπως τα λες  ... 




> Ναι  ειναι Σκρουτζ για μια οθόνη με 7ε διάφορα επί 100 κάνει 700ε . δεν  μιλάω για διάφορα 10 λεπτών αλλά όπως είπα είσαι άσχετος.







> Ή εταιρεία είναι πολύ παρακμιακη γιατί είναι καθαρά εξαγωγική και τα  προϊόντα είναι υψηλής τεχνολογίας.  βέβαια αν σε πάω μια βόλτα θα σου  φύγουν τα σαγόνια από τις εγκαταστάσεις.



εε απλα δεν μπορει  να δωσει 700 για αγορα 100 lcd .... 450 ειναι κομπλε ?  πια σαγονια  και  πια υψηλη τεχνολογια η μασα ειναι ? ας τα παρουν απ το εμπαι με ενα  ευροπουλο και σε δημοπρασια ... εσυ τ σκιαζεσαι  ? 
εεεε και πως κανεις ετσι ρε αδερφε ?  ....  κονομας κανα 1000αρικο εεε ???  :Wink:  λογικο ....

----------


## street

> *Εσύ δηλαδή όταν σχεδιάζεις ένα προιόν, κάνεις έρευνα αγοράς?* και μιλάμε για 100 κομμάτια αρχικά. 
> Απλά βάζεις ότι κάτσει ? τους ανταγωνιστές τους κοιτάς ? ή μήπως δεν έχεις καμία σχέση και πετάς παπάτζες?



οχι ! ειμαι και βιοτεχνης πλεν  περαν του εμπορικου μου κοματιου  στα 19 χρονια πορειας μου στον κλαδο ....   ειμαι 34 ...  αλλα λογικα εσυ θα τα ξερεις καλυτερα οπως λες βρε αδερφε  :Rolleyes: ....

για πες ??

----------


## picdev

όταν μία οθόνη στη πουλάνε 20ε x 100e = 2000e για 100 οθόνες, αν την πάρω με 12ε μιλάμε για 12e x 100 = 1200e 800ε διαφορά μόνο για τις οθόνες.
Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις? Επίσης υπάρχουν οι πλακέτες και άλλα εξαρτήματα , κουτιά , πληκτρολόγια, αν για κάθε τι βάζεις ένα κόστος 800ε τότε τι να το κάνεις?

Εγώ γιατί σκίζομαι? γιατί προφανώς σχεδιάζω κάτι που έχει σχέση με ηλεκτρονικά, και είπα να κάνω μια έρευνα αγοράς σε ένα ακριβό εξάρτημα.
Τι δουλειά μου προσπαθώ να κάνω κακό είναι?"

Οπως έιπα δεν γίνεται να πάρεις εξαρτήματα απο ebay , γιατί 1)είναι μαύρα 2)δεν μπορείς να βάλεις αμφιβόλου ποιότητας εξαρτήματα σε παραγωγή 
τέλος πάντων, αφού είσαι και βιοτέχνης, και πετάς έτσι για χιλιάρικα μάλλον έχεις πολύ μεγάλο περιθώριο κέρδους.
Εγώ πρώτη φορά έψαξα για τιμές χονδρικής και άκουσα αυτές τις τιμές και έμεινα μ@#$

----------


## street

> Εγώ γιατί σκίζομαι? γιατί προφανώς σχεδιάζω κάτι που έχει σχέση με  ηλεκτρονικά, και είπα να κάνω μια έρευνα αγοράς σε ένα ακριβό εξάρτημα.
> *Τι δουλειά μου προσπαθώ να κάνω κακό είναι?"*



 αδερφε καθολου και απεναντιας να συνεχισεις να την κανεις  :Biggrin:  
κατι αλλο δεν κανεις .... ερευνα εντος του ελληνικου εδαφους ... πραγμα πολυ σημαντικο στ μερες μας ... 
κατι ακομα που δεν κανεις ειναι να μην βλεπεις ( η και που τα βλεπεις ) τα ποστ παραπανω που σου εξηγησαν αναλυτικα ! 
αλλα και εσυ αλλο ειπες στο πρωτο ποστ σου και αλλα πιο μετα ... αλαν νταλα σηλαδη ....

----------


## xlife

Έχω γράψει αρκετές φορές την άποψή μου για το θέμα... Ας πούμε μια ιστοριούλα... 

Έχω κότες και πουλάω τα αυγά για να ζήσω... Ο γείτονας μου πουλάει πίτουρα και έχει και 10 άτομα που εργάζονται εκεί... Κάποια στιγμή βρίσκω τυχαία τα πίτουρα μισή τιμή απο άλλη περιοχή της Ελλάδας.. Παίρνω απο εκεί τα πίτουρα και πλέον θα βγάζω κάτι παραπάνω... ανακαλύπτω όμως οτι 10 οικογένειες μείνανε απο δουλειά και δεν έχουν στον ήλιο μοίρα... όχι να αγοράζουν και αυγά απο μένα... Είναι οι οικογένειες των 10 ατόμων που δουλεύανε στις ζωοτροφές που τελικά κλείσανε... οπότε κλείνω και γω γιατί αυτοί ήταν οι περισσότεροι πελάτες μου και είμαστε όλοι ωραίοι...

Ο καθένας κάνει ότι νομίζει... απλά κάποια πράγματα είναι αλυσίδα.

----------


## street

πεστα ρε κωστα ... αλλα ποιος να σε καταλαβει ?  εδω εχουν την εννια  χονδρικη ως λεξη και στο τελος απλα ποαρνουν την απλη εκπτωση και  νομιζουν οτι πηραν χονδρικη !!! μετα πανε εμπαι και νομιζουν οτι τους  γ@μμε ολους και εγω τα πηρα πιο φθηνα και κλπ και χα χα χα ....  μ@λκες  ...δεν εχουν μπει καν στον κοπο να μιλησουν ετσω τηλεφωνικα με  προμηθευτες εντος ελλαδος γιατι απλα βαριουνται !! βαριονται απλος και  να γοογλαρουν ...  παλια ειχαμε τον χρυσο οδηγο καθε χωριου  ακομα και  τωρα ( μερικοι δεν ειναι στο ιντερνετς )  :Lol:  
 φυσικα αυτο βολευει ολους   :Lol:  !!! *ειναι εμπορικο τρικ το πωληση χονδρικη λιανικη !* 
*χονδρικη ειναι μεταπωληση τελια και παυλα !!!* 
αλλα εδω πρεπει να τα πεις 10 φορες κατι που το ξερουν και οι πετρες και κατι αλλα τεχνητα πετρωματα  .... 

στην βιοτεχνια *ειναι εντελως διαφορετικα τα πραγματα * και μαντεψτε ...!!!  υπαρχει λιανικη με παραστατικο τιμολόγιο με καποια εκπτωση στα 20 τεμαχια για κατι ... τελος  ....  *δεν ειναι χονδρικη* !!!

----------


## picdev

αφού είσαι 19 χρόνια στο χώρο πρότεινε προμηθευτή για ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα για παραγωγή 50-100 κομματιών.
To ότι δεν έχω πάρει τηλέφωνο δεν ξέρω πως το συμπέρανες , γιατί τους έχω πάρει όλους σχεδόν. 
Τουλάχιστον αυτούς που ξέρω είναι 5 νομίζω

----------


## chip

για να έχει η lcd οθόνη 20 ευρώ  (χονδρική) μάλλον δεν είναι από τα ποιο διαδεδομένα είδη (2χ16, 4χ16, 4χ20....) οπότε και οι εισαγωγείς που θα βρεις στην Ελλάδα μικρές ποσότητες θα αγοράζουν από εταιρίες σαν την ΤΜΕ (ή παρόμοιες εντός ευρώπης) και γι αυτό είναι μάλλον αναμενόμενο οτι για 50-100 τεμάχια δεν θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν καλύτερες τιμές....

----------


## picdev

> για να έχει η lcd οθόνη 20 ευρώ  (χονδρική) μάλλον δεν είναι από τα ποιο διαδεδομένα είδη (2χ16, 4χ16, 4χ20....) οπότε και οι εισαγωγείς που θα βρεις στην Ελλάδα μικρές ποσότητες θα αγοράζουν από εταιρίες σαν την ΤΜΕ (ή παρόμοιες εντός ευρώπης) και γι αυτό είναι μάλλον αναμενόμενο οτι για 50-100 τεμάχια δεν θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν καλύτερες τιμές....



ίσως και να φταίει αυτό δεν ξέρω, πάντως δεν δέλω να δώσω στοιχεία, απλά μου έκαναν εντύπωση κάποιες τιμές.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Ακη δεν μας έχει γράψει τι LCD ψάχνεις (αν μπορείς να το αναφέρεις).
Οπως γράφει και ο Θανάσης, θα μπορούσαμε να σε κατευθύνουμε σε κάτι παραπλήσιο αν γνωρίζουμε αντίστοιχη σε κατασκευές στα πέριξ. Για να βρεις σωστή τιμή πρέπει ο εδώ πωλητής να μιλάει με το εργοστάσιο (συνήθως Κίνα, Ταϊβάν ή Κορέα).

----------

street (24-06-15)

----------


## chip

προφανώς δεν θέλει να δώσει πληροφορίες για το υπο ανάπτυξη προϊόν (και τα εξαρτήματα που χρησιμοποιεί)...
 σεβαστό... η κάθε εταιρία έχει το δικό της τρόπο λειτουργίας...

----------


## picdev

όχι ρε σιγά το προιόν , πύραυλο φτιάχνω , που πάει στον άρη και έρχεται  :Lol: 
αν θες να σου στείλω pm

----------


## street

2χ16 4χ16 4χ20 !!!!! ειδικα την 2χ16 3.92 λιανικη 25 τεμαχια που πηρα  στην αγορα και εδω θεσσαλονικη μαλιστα ! τιμολογιο φυσικα ! αμεσα ...

κλασικη τιμη για μια ηταν 5 ...

----------


## SRF

Picdev αυτό που ζητάς δεν θα το βρεις ως "χονδρική" εδώ αλλά σαφέστατα ούτε και ως "λιανική" !!! 
Ζήτα προσφορά από κάποιες εταιρίες εξωτερικού, και εισαγωγείς εδώ και διάλεξε τι σε συμφέρει τελικά!  
Προσωπικά φέρνω από έξω ανά διαστήματα, 2Χ16 (αρκετά κάτω από την τίμη που αναφέρει από πάνω μου) , 4Χ20, και διάφορα γραφικά μικρών διαστάσεων σχετικά (64Χ128, κλπ) αλλά το συγκεκριμένο που θέλεις δεν το διαθέτουν ούτε οι προμηθευτές μου στο εξωτερικό που ρώτησα! 
Ο μπακής έχει από τις καλύτερες τιμές πάντως! Δεν σου έδωσε καλή - ικανοποιητική τιμή?

----------


## street

> ο εδώ πωλητής να μιλάει με το εργοστάσιο (συνήθως Κίνα, Ταϊβάν ή Κορέα).



 :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1: 

απλα και κατανοητα .... η εποχη του χρυσου οδηγου περασε ... οπως και οι παλαιοτερες ....

----------


## picdev

Μετά απο συμβουλή του george Vita ζήτησα προσφορά απο έναν έλληνα προμηθειτή που δεν είχα υπόψιν μου
πολύ γρήγορος στην επικοινωνία, εξυπηρετικός , άψογος, και απο τιμή έμεινα πολύ ευχαριστιμένος. Βασικά ήταν η μόνη κανονική τιμή που πήρα, όλες οι άλλες ήταν ....... :Unsure: 

http://www.nkollias.gr/

----------


## street

> και απο τιμή έμεινα πολύ ευχαριστιμένος.



ναι αλλα πες και ποσο + φπα + κοματια κλπ ..  .   και θα μας πεις και τ πηρες  πα lcd  .... δεν μπορω να καταλαβω προς τ τοση μυστικοπαθεια γισ ενα lcd  ... να μιλουσαμε για καναν ελεγκτη και προγραμμα μεσα να το καταλαβω  ... αλλα για τπ σκατουλακι  ...

----------


## street

τα πληρωσες ? και τα εχεις στα χερια σου ?

----------


## picdev

έχεις φάει κάποιο κόλλημα με το ΦΠΑ , αφού λέμε είναι τιμολόγιο, τι σχέση έχει το ΦΠΑ? 
τέλος πάντων, απλά η οθόνη είναι μεγάλο μέγεθος , δηλαδή πέρα των συνιθεσμένων , απο εκεί και πέρα δεν έχω κάποια απαίτηση στη μάρκα εκτός απο το μέγεθος.
Η τιμή που πήρα ήταν απο 50-100 κομμάτια και η διαφορά μεγάλη απο 7-8-9 και 10ε. Ολες κινέζικες μάρκες.
Αν θες προσφορά στείλε ένα μαιλ να σου δώσει.
Θα σε πάρω και για οικονομικό σύμβουλο να κάνεις οικονομικές μελέτες και έρευνα αγοράς., αφού το έχεις ρε παιδ'ι μου,  τι 800 τι 500 τι 50.
Είσαι και βιοτέχνης μην το ξεχνάμε

----------


## CybEng

Η παρακάτω εταιρεία δεν είναι Ευρώπη αλλά Κίνα.

http://link-sun.com

Πριν καιρό έψαχνα οθόνες για κάτι Αγγλικά καρτοτηλέφωνα τα οποία η κατασκευάστρια εταιρεία είχε σταματήσει να υποστηρίζει.
Ο Κινέζος έκανε όλο το reverse engineering, μου έδωσε πλήρη κατασκευαστικό φάκελο και 15-50 οθόνες για δείγμα στα 300$.
Από εκεί και πέρα μου έδινε την κάθε οθόνη λιγότερο από 1$.
Να πω ότι οι οθόνες ήταν πολύ καλύτερες από τις Αγγλικές στο θέμα αντοχής σε υψηλές θερμοκρασίες. Σε καρτοτηλέφωνα που τα χτύπαγε ο Ελληνικός καλοκαιρινός ήλιος οι Αγγλικές οθόνες μαύριζαν ενώ οι Κινέζικες δεν χαμπάριαζαν τίποτε.

Δεν γνωρίζω τι ποσότητα θέλεις για να είναι συμφέρουσα μια τέτοια λύση. Αυτό το κρίνεις εσύ.

DISPLAY.JPG

----------

picdev (30-06-15)

----------


## street

> έχεις φάει κάποιο κόλλημα με το ΦΠΑ , αφού λέμε είναι τιμολόγιο, τι σχέση έχει το ΦΠΑ? 
> τέλος πάντων, απλά η οθόνη είναι μεγάλο μέγεθος , δηλαδή πέρα των  συνιθεσμένων , απο εκεί και πέρα δεν έχω κάποια απαίτηση στη μάρκα εκτός  απο το μέγεθος.
> Η τιμή που πήρα ήταν απο 50-100 κομμάτια και η διαφορά μεγάλη απο 7-8-9 και 10ε. Ολες κινέζικες μάρκες.
> Αν θες προσφορά στείλε ένα μαιλ να σου δώσει.
> Θα σε πάρω και για οικονομικό σύμβουλο να κάνεις οικονομικές μελέτες και  έρευνα αγοράς., αφού το έχεις ρε παιδ'ι μου,  τι 800 τι 500 τι 50.
> Είσαι και βιοτέχνης μην το ξεχνάμε



εισαι θεος ! 

αν ειναι να μιλαμε με μαιλ με εταιριες εδω στην ελλαδα ... καηκαμε  ....  




> Είσαι και βιοτέχνης μην το ξεχνάμε



εμπορος  απλα στον κλαδο μας , να μην το ξεχναμε   ....  βιοτεχνης τωρα ξεκινησα  δειλα δειλα  σιγα σιγα σε ιδιοκτητο χρο 1500μ εδω εξω απ την  θεσσαλονικη μοναχος .... 

υσ ... απλα αυριο θα τον παρω τηλεφωνο να μιλησουμε πιο μαιλ .... να δουμε  ...  ουτε και εγω τον ηξερα  ...

υσ 2 ... εγω λεω οτι δεν θα παρεις τιποτα και τζαμπα ταλαιπωρεις  τον κοσμο ....  :Unsure:

----------


## picdev

Μα δεν πληρώνω εγώ , δεν παίρνω εγώ τις αποφάσεις , έρευνα αγοράς κάνω.  
Το καλό είναι ότι έμαθα 2 προμηθευτές που δεν ήξερα , για αυτό είναι το φόρουμ.

Όσο για τα εμαιλ τι να σου πω , αμέσως μου απάντησε ο άνθρωπος εντως μερικών ωρων, άλλη φορά θα Στέλνω περιστέρι 

Θα σου στείλω και πμ με αυτό που φτιάχνω να σου φύγει ή σπορεία

----------


## street

τελικα τον ξερω και εγω και τον ειχα γνωρισει προσωπικα πριν 5 χρονια  .. τον ειχα ξεχασει εντελως !!  :W00t: ... δεν το καταλαβα στην αρχη με το απλο του σιτε ...   η τιμη στανταρ η καλυτερη   :Wink:  .... μην ψαχνεις αλλο ...  :Biggrin: 

τρωω κατι και συνεχιζουμε τον καβγα με πμ  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------

